# Anyone use a Marketing/Sales Rep to sell?



## Emporio Roma (Aug 13, 2007)

Has anyone used a manufacturing rep/sales rep to call on retail buyers? Any success?


----------



## chrisf116 (Jul 26, 2007)

im going to...but havent started my business yet. so i guess im no help lol. id like to know too though!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You can find some info here about it: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/offline-retail-tradeshows/t5719.html


----------



## TeddyRocky (Mar 23, 2007)

Emporio Roma said:


> Has anyone used a manufacturing rep/sales rep to call on retail buyers? Any success?


Our clients use sales reps and showrooms all the time. Brings in tons of sales as long as you choose the right people who have connections


----------



## TeddyRocky (Mar 23, 2007)

Emporio Roma said:


> Has anyone used a manufacturing rep/sales rep to call on retail buyers? Any success?


Our clients use sales reps and showrooms all the time. Brings in tons of sales as long as you choose the right people who have connections. It also helps finding showrooms that are in larger cities like New York City, Seattle, Frisco, etc.


----------

